# Best space marine chapter & why?



## Overbeing

Just looking for your opinion on the best space marine chapter, just 'cause I was wondering what could be better than BLACK TEMPLARS!!! :yahoo:

Reasons why BT's are so epic:

They can get up close & personal with the enemy really fast.
They excel in close combat.
They can re-roll pretty much everything if you play them right.
They look awesome!

And the list just goes on...


----------



## Azkaellon

Im not sure if this is a troll or not....so........Blood Angels hands Down. Winged Primarch, and the ability to go into a bloodthirsty killing rage and rip apart a planet full of demons. yes please


----------



## Grokfog

This whole thread is going to be based on opinion, but I'll stick my flag down anyway. Legion of the Damned. Awesome colour scheme, great background, 3++... Amazing.


----------



## Klaivex

Raven guard! once you see them... your probably already lightning claw though your chest.


----------



## Azkaellon

Grokfog said:


> This whole thread is going to be based on opinion, but I'll stick my flag down anyway. Legion of the Damned. Awesome colour scheme, great background, 3++... Amazing.


There not really a chapter....But they are pretty cool with the whole "Hey look where ghosts that are going to kill everyone" Style :victory:


----------



## Weapon

Lamenters!

Also: Crimson Fists.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief

I can't even muster up the will to hit google for facepalm memes... Again...

But this










...this I can do.


----------



## Grokfog

Azkaellon said:


> There not really a chapter....


Maybe not, but they should be. They out bad-ass every other chapter out there. Except Angry Marines. Nobody fucks with the Angry Marines.


----------



## Coldshrike

Somewhere between the Salamanders and the Raven Gaurd. I love the way the Raven Gaurd fight, but I also love the Salamanders code and mannor (and their awesome colour scheme. Plus they both had kick arse Primarchs.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I like how you ask everybody to say why and then not give a reason yourself. I have many a favourite chapter, but my top 4 have to be, in a random order, these guys: 

*Salamanders* - Love _Tome of Fire Trilogy_ by Nick Kyme, their colour scheme and the way that they're presented in the fluff.
*Iron Snakes* - _Brothers of the Snake_ is amazing as it flushes out the detail of their chapter, and again, I love the fluff and the colour scheme.
*Space Wolves* - I really like their barbaric nature and Bjorn the Fell-Handed is probably my favourite all-time character. The fluff is also awesome as well.
*Silver Skulls* - Although I'm yet to read _The Gildar Rift_ by Sarah Cawkwell, I have read all of their short stories by the same author and have enjoyed them tremendously. Added to that, their somewhat unique unit of a Prognosticator (I think that's how it's spelt), and their superstitious beliefs as well as the colour scheme makes them awesome.

EDIT: Oh, now you give a reason.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

1. Dark Angels
2. Raven Guard

'Nuff said, use the search button.


----------



## Matheau

Legion II and Legion XI. However, I am working under the assumption that the records weren't lost, but that their pure awesomeness burned out any form of data storage that attempted to contain them.


----------



## rayrod64

Howling Griffons!!!!!


----------



## NiLBOG

Seriously?

*WHITE SCARS*


----------



## The Sullen One

Normally I wouldn't bother with something like this, but given how most of the answers are the usual prominent chapters, even if no one's mentioned the Ultramarines yet, I feel I should stick up for one of the less well known chapters.

The Scythes of the Emperor, besides having a great colour scheme, have a really interesting background. Having all but been wiped out by the Tyranids, there's only about a hundred left, all hellbent on revenge. Fantastic.


----------



## Azkaellon

MetalHandkerchief said:


> I can't even muster up the will to hit google for facepalm memes... Again...
> 
> But this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...this I can do.


The big Button Labeled Search is to hard for people Chief :goodpost:


----------



## Moonschwine

Can't pick just one.

But a selection in no particular order.

1. Blood Angels before Ward wrote the Fluff. - Cool all round, were once the poster boys of GW.

2. Salamanders - They look after the IG, and I play IG and therefore like them .

3. Ultramarines - Because every other Marine Chapter owes their existence to the Spiritual Leige Rouboute Guilliman

4. Blood Knights - Aren't really Renegades they just disagree!


----------



## Djinn24

Soul Drinkers. Mutated to hell loyal marines!

And Legion of the Damned where the Fire Hawks chapter.


----------



## Overbeing

Well I do like Legion of the damned and raven guard a lot, but they tend to be more like back-up for other chapters. Also I think Blood Angels and Black Templars are pretty much tied up and it just comes down to how you play them!

PS: BT's still rule!!!

Edit: I thought Soul Drinkers where now a renegade chapter no?????? :scratchhead:


----------



## WeeDawgNYC

Drunken, Barbaric Vikings that ride into battle atop huge canines! 

Need I say more?


----------



## Overbeing

WeeDawgNYC I love your marine chapter-Lipstick & laser guns it's so EPIC i'll try and +rep. :so_happy:


----------



## jaysen

I think the best chapter is the one that you create yourself, write the fluff, build the army, and come up with a paint scheme that you like. A hobby that allows for creation and original works is the best sort.


----------



## Overbeing

Yes I agree, even if you just make a new branch for a different army. Kind of like what I've done with my Templars you'll have to look at the pics when I put them up. (I'm still trying to get a hold of a camera!)

Oh and good luck with your Emperor Titan thing jaysen, it looks orksome!


----------



## Anfo

Always angry, all the time.


----------



## Overbeing

What do you mean by that Anfo??? :wink:

If your interested in the painting of miniatures check out this link and post your opinion!!

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=99483


----------



## Kyban

666 Grey Knights
-Best Equipment
-Best Gene Seed
-Best Training
-Best Record
-Psychers

Plus they're just awesome imo.
There just aren't that many of them.


----------



## Overbeing

-mutter- "Stupid phychic powers"... Still BT and BA still have better Gene seeds


----------



## Kyban

Overbeing said:


> -mutter- "Stupid phychic powers"... Still BT and BA still have better Gene seeds


The GK gene-seed is suppose to be without flaws and carry "the gift of the Emperor's own flesh and soul"

I'm not familiar with the BT and BA gene-seed fluff, but the GK codex makes their gene-seed sound like the best. I'm curious about the BT and BA seeds, what is supposed to be better about them?


----------



## Overbeing

Oh err.... I dunno I'll look in the codex and post on what I find- I do know that BT can spit venom (that's pretty cool!) :rtfm:


----------



## Overbeing

Alright heres what I found in the BT codex:

"The BT's gene seed is derived from the Imperial Fists, second only in stability and purity to that of the ultramarine's, though they no longer posses the zygotes required to grow the Sus-an Membrane or the Betcher's Gland. It has been supposed by some that slight flaws in the hormonal organs of the BT's may make them slightly overactive, thus explaining their reputation for being quick to anger. However, this is unlikely and the trait is more likely down to the fanatical nature of the BT's creed." 

So I guess the gene seed could be better or worse than the GK's it's all down to rumors I guess!


----------



## jaysen

There are rumours that the BA geneseed is tainted and mutated, causing the Red Thirst and Black Rage. Others say that it is the progenoid production and installation procedures that instills the flaw. Still others say that the flaws are brought on by the indoctrinations and rituals conducted by the Sanguinary Priests of the chapter.


----------



## Overbeing

Orksome!!! I was wondering where Gene seeds originated from??? Any ideas? :clapping:


----------



## SavageConvoy

From a xenos perspective it's like being lactose intolerant and hearing people argue about their favorite cheeses.


----------



## jaysen

Geneseed was originally created from the genetic material of the primarchs, by the Emperor of Mankind, after the primarchs were lost. This geneseed was then used to create the original 20 space marine legions which the Emperor then used to start the Great Crusade, eventually recovering all 20 primarchs who then took control of the legion made from the geneseed, created his genetic material.


----------



## Overbeing

Luv your humor SavageConvoy! :so_happy:

Why not start a new thread?
You may wanna click here-http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1085487#post1085487

Oh and thanks for that Gene seed explanation jaysen!


----------



## Overbeing

Does anybody know why GW always uses Ultramarines for advertising Space Marines, its always bugged me???


----------



## r9a9g9e

I have no real reason to say this, but- That color blue is supposed to elicit a positive response from people, and the Omega sign is something that people are familial with, not to mention it is less Gothic, and/or dark than say, a drop of blood with wings. so from a marketing perspective I see the benefits.

Back to the topic of the BT being the best of all chapters :biggrin: 

all the rest of u lazy bastards are sitting on your home worlds while their are traitors, and xenose that need to be purged from the Emperors Galaxy!


----------



## jaysen

I'm really liking the fluff behind the Space Sharks, also. They just rove about the outer fringes of the universe kicking arse, on their own program.


----------



## Matheau

Overbeing said:


> Does anybody know why GW always uses Ultramarines for advertising Space Marines, its always bugged me???


Because there didn't used to be a "Space Marines" codex. Everyone that didn't have their own codex was basically a counts-as-Ultramarines army. All the unique chapters are basically defined by how they are different from the Ultramarines and standard codex chapters.

It isn't like changing the main chapter they use in advertising materials is going to stop the complaints. All it would change is which chapter everyone complains about being over advertised.


----------



## Overbeing

r9a9g9e you rock! Have some rep!


----------



## jaysen

The first and second edition rule books featured the Crimson Fists on the cover.

The original space marines chapters were derived from rogue trader chapter approved books and white dwarf articles. Then, in second edition, they wrote ultramarines, blood angels, dark angels, and space wolves into their own codices. The Space Wolves actually had the first space marine, stand alone codex in 1994. Then Ultramarines came out the next year. Then the combined BA/DA codex came out in 1996. But, earlier 1st edition books had already described the chapters.


----------



## Rems

Plus Ultramarines haven't always been the poster boys. Blood Angels held it during second ed and Black Templars for 3rd (briefly) with this rather famous cover










and this was the BA one










-edit sorta ninja'ed by jaysen.


----------



## jaysen

The original space marine chapters, from the rogue trader rulebooks were:

Dark Angels
Flesh Eaters
Flesh Tearers
Space Wolves
Ultra Marines
White Scars
Blood Angels
Blood Drinkers
Crimson Fists
Iron Hands
Rainbow Warriors
Silver Skulls

The idea of "legions" or "successor" chapters had not been written yet.

Also, the Crimson Fists were on the first true "Space Marines" codex in 3rd edition.


----------



## Rems

In regards to cover's i was referring to the starter box sets. 

On all other accounts you're right though. That's a nice slice of 40k history there.


----------



## jaysen

See the full reference thread here.... http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=95368


----------



## Overbeing

Very interesting, I kind of like how the BA codex also features the flesh tearers as well.


----------



## jaysen

Yeah, they incorporated 4 of the original chapters into the blood angels codex... Flesh Tearers, Flesh Eaters, Blood Drinkers, and Blood Angels.


----------



## Minizke1

Space Sharks; Sharks in space. Where is your God-Emperor now?


----------



## Minizke1

Kyban said:


> The GK gene-seed is suppose to be without flaws and carry "the gift of the Emperor's own flesh and soul"
> 
> I'm not familiar with the BT and BA gene-seed fluff, but the GK codex makes their gene-seed sound like the best. I'm curious about the BT and BA seeds, what is supposed to be better about them?


 Fluff is written by Matt Ward, and thusly, your point is immediately withdrawn.


----------



## Kyban

Minizke1 said:


> Fluff is written by Matt Ward, and thusly, your point is immediately withdrawn.


So you choose to ignore official fluff just because it's written by an author that you personally don't agree with? Seems a bit pig-headed.

Also I believe the word you're looking for is "invalid" rather than "withdrawn".


----------



## Doelago

Minizke1 said:


> Fluff is written by Matt Ward, and thusly, your point is immediately withdrawn.


What he said has been there way before Ward walked on his own weight. 

Really, leave that bloody Ward hating at the door. It aint even funny anymore.


----------



## jaysen

The GK's gene-seed were hand picked from the various legion's at the time. At that time, the mechanicus still had mastery of the technology and all the records for the various samples. They could be very selective and were thus able to weed out any imperfections. So, the GK's represented the creme de la creme of the space marine legions.

Having perfect genes doesn't make a chapter the "best" though. "Best" can be measured in many ways. Best combat record? Best paint scheme? Best codex? Best name?


----------



## V12ghoul

I'd throw my vote behind the Storm Wardens as best cannon SM chapter. I think their color scheme is incredible.


----------



## Grokfog

Overbeing said:


> What do you mean by that Anfo??? :wink:


For anyone who doesn't understand, I present a handy guide.

1. Go to Google.

2. Type Angry Marines

3. Prepare for true fucking awesome.

4. Press search.

5. Read.

6. Explode.

7. Join us.

8. Always Angry, All the Time.


----------



## jaysen

OMG, Angry Marines are now my No. 1! I love the command squad guy in power armor, wearing a pair of DCCW's.


----------



## jaysen

BTW, I'd LOVE to see the next Space Marines codex feature a non-ultramarines chapter on the cover. How about Imperial Fists, or White Scars, or Salamanders?


----------



## Soul drinkers

Soul drinkers are the best,better than the rest


----------



## Veteran Sergeant

You dragged _this_ thread up as your first post?


----------

